# OPH Scavenger Hunt



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

When the Official Preppy Handbook came out (ca. 1980), it was impossible for a guy in Utah to find many of the items listed in the chapter on clothing. Nowadays, the internet ought to make it possible to find everything--no matter where you live.

Keep in mind the fact that many clothing items are not listed in the obvious place. They are listed in the sidebar about "The Duck Motiff", in the glossary, the Prep Persona (coloring pages), The Ski Vacation pictures, the Treatise on motifs, color blindness, madras, or in other oddball places throughout the book.

I want to see one post per clothing item or accessory. I want either a link or a picture from somebody's web site. Each post gets one point. Women's clothing and accessories are welcome, but are not exactly on target for this forum so... well I'll let you guys be the judge.

Redundant posts depicting the same "item" will only be given credit if the duplicate posting is generally deemed as a closer match to the original item listed in the OPH. Any polo shirt, for instance, would qualify. However, the Alligator logo is specifically called for in the OPH, and Izod is listed as the manufacturer of Alligator shirts (if memory serves).

If no example of a clothing item can be found anywhere on the entire world wide web, I may be compelled to give credit for descriptions of some brick and mortar store in your home town which sells the item in question, and had it in their picture window just last week.

Gentlemen, start your engines.


----------



## jjohnson12 (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't have my copy in front of me, but I'm pretty sure Bean's rubber mocs are in there.


----------



## wessex (Feb 1, 2008)

another easy one...page 146

https://nantucketreds.com/mens/pants/reds.html


----------



## zignatius (Oct 8, 2004)

I also haven't seen the OPH in a long-long time, but it seems these might score me a point. (Before 1980: Cremerton's or Army surplus. After 1990: Bills.)


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

jjohnson12 said:


> I don't have my copy in front of me, but I'm pretty sure Bean's rubber mocs are in there.


Should be worth 3 points, because these are listed on the cover, in one of the Prep Persona, and in the menswear section. Not fair to change the rules after the game is started, though. Besides, you should have looked around for other OPH items while at L.L. Bean's site. Didn't OPH call it "Nothing Less than Prep Mecca?"



wessex said:


> another easy one...page 146
> 
> https://nantucketreds.com/mens/pants/reds.html


Definately a score, but again, you could have glanced at other items on the site.



zignatius said:


> I also haven't seen the OPH in a long-long time, but it seems these might score me a point. (Before 1980: Cremerton's or Army surplus. After 1990: Bills.)


Plain front, on seam pockets, cuffed bottoms. Don't see how anybody could beat this one, even though there are so many khakis on the market nowadays.


----------



## jjohnson12 (Sep 6, 2007)

From ebay. Vintage early 80's field coat. I'm pretty sure there's a guy reading a newspaper wearing one of these.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Bonus Points if you are wearing the item?










Shooting skeet off the pier at the River House this past fall.


----------



## zignatius (Oct 8, 2004)

*Recharging my memory*

Nice shot, Duck!

I couldn't find the iconic Norwegian sweater on Bean's site, but I'm assuming you can get one by placing an order the old way: 800-441-5713.


----------



## wessex (Feb 1, 2008)

zignatius said:


> Nice shot, Duck!
> 
> I couldn't find the iconic Norwegian sweater on Bean's site, but I'm assuming you can get one by placing an order the old way: 800-441-5713.


Sadly, they've discontinued the item. It is rather painful to wear .


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

*Ooops!*

Asking my teen ager where my Preppy Handbook is yielded rather an unexpected result. First of all, one never expects one's teen age daughter to recall where she put the stuff that she borrowed from you without asking. She did. Secondly, the shoe on the front cover was not a Bean gumshoe/ moccasin after all. Nuff said about that.

I wondered if we would ever see a photo of the Norwegian sweater, given the fact that it is officially discontinued. Happily, I was premature in writing the item off. See pages 98, 137, 148, and 154 if you have any question about why this item is important. "The closest thing to a membership card..."

That said, I was rather hoping this thread would become a list of places to buy all the necessary gear. I love the vintage field coat pix, but didn't Bean just introduce a classic version or some such? Anyway, it's fun to see which forum members own and wear this stuff, so carry on.


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

p 130 (women) and 141 (men) and page 147..and 156 and 192... and 20 and 60 and 77 and 98 and 192.

page 143 (Ben Silver)


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

dpihl said:


> I love the vintage field coat pix, but didn't Bean just introduce a classic version or some such?


Silly thread, but for future reference this is the original Bean field coat:

This is the one most folks wear, _sans_ game pocket and shell loops, but in more colors and with a button-out lining:

https://www.llbean.com/webapp/wcs/s...1&catalogId=1&langId=-1&feat=53485-ppxs&dds=y

This is the "updated" version, which one presumably wears with one's Jeffrey Weejuns, a non-iron OCBD, and Bills M3 trou:

EGF


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

chatsworth osborne jr. said:


> p 130 (women) and 141 (men) and page 147..and 156 and 192... and 20 and 60 and 77 and 98 and 192.


Yeah, I _thought_ it was in there somewhere...

Now if only we could locate the pants that went with the Lacostes on pages 156 or 192!



egadfly said:


> Silly thread


I'm sorry you don't like it.

I continue to be amazed at how many things the authors got right.
There is hardly a thing we discuss on this forum that isn't mentioned some place in the book, and hardly a thing they recommend that doesn't belong in the Trad wardrobe. To be sure, there are a few items that extend beyond the overlap off one side or the other, but hardly anything worth mentioning.


----------



## Tucker (Apr 17, 2006)

Nice, Duck.



dpihl said:


> I continue to be amazed at how many things the authors got right. There is hardly a thing we discuss on this forum that isn't mentioned some place in the book, and hardly a thing they recommend that doesn't belong in the Trad wardrobe.


dpihl, why the amazement? You make these statements as if "Trad" (as defined and espoused on this board) exists in some sort of vacuum, free from the influences of things such as the OPH. The OPH is, IMO, the fieldbook for "Trad". Most here would be lost without it; surely you can admit to that. Where would we be without the OPH, Ralph and the Japanese?


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

dpihl said:


> I'm sorry you don't like it. I continue to be amazed at how many things the authors got right. There is hardly a thing we discuss on this forum that isn't mentioned some place in the book, and hardly a thing they recommend that doesn't belong in the Trad wardrobe. To be sure, there are a few items that extend beyond the overlap off one side or the other, but hardly anything worth mentioning.


Hmm. Seems rather like the newly-converted Christian who is "amazed" at how much the Bible gets right.

In any case, I don't object to discussing the OPH -- it is, after all, a _sine qua non_ of Trad -- but this thread does seem to be lacking a point: does anyone here really not know where to find topsiders?

If there are particular items you've been unable to find, why not just ask?

EGF


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

I like the sunglasses Duck. Reminds me of UVA. Where are your croakies?


----------



## zignatius (Oct 8, 2004)

egadfly said:


> Hmm. Seems rather like the newly-converted Christian who is "amazed" at how much the Bible gets right.
> 
> In any case, I don't object to discussing the OPH -- it is, after all, a _sine qua non_ of Trad -- but this thread does seem to be lacking a point: does anyone here really not know where to find topsiders?
> 
> ...


Game over? Does this mean I won?


----------



## Wizard (Feb 29, 2008)

egadfly said:


> Hmm. Seems rather like the newly-converted Christian who is "amazed" at how much the Bible gets right.
> 
> In any case, I don't object to discussing the OPH -- it is, after all, a _sine qua non_ of Trad -- *but this thread does seem to be lacking a point*: does anyone here really not know where to find topsiders?
> 
> ...


The point? Like any scavenger hunt: FUN

After all, does anyone really not have a penny, a clothespin, a balloon, a ... you get the point.


----------



## jjohnson12 (Sep 6, 2007)

After pulling my copy out of storage last night, I was surprised to find out how many things are still available in their original form. The Bean Norwegian sweater is probably the hardest thing to find today. Thankfully I still have mine.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

That looks like a bad a** shotgun, Duck.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

jjohnson12 said:


> After pulling my copy out of storage last night, I was surprised to find out how many things are still available in their original form. The Bean Norwegian sweater is probably the hardest thing to find today. Thankfully I still have mine.


I got mine the old-fashioned way - from the exchange thread - Brownshoe!










It is one of the old ones - made in Norway - and is indeed heavy and scratchy, but I always wear it with an OCBD under anyway....


----------



## oldschoolprep (Jun 21, 2007)

Tortoise shell eyeglasses from LaFont, AO or Anglo American are an essential contribution to any OPH scavenger hunt. 
https://www.bensilver.com/fs_storefront.asp?root=6&show=144&display=3807&group=1
So are Ray Ban Aviators


----------



## yossarian (Apr 17, 2007)

jjohnson12 said:


> The Bean Norwegian sweater is probably the hardest thing to find today.


Which doesn't make any sense to me. It's a classic, functional sweater that goes with so many things. In this age of casual workdays, how can an LL Bean Norwegian sweater go out of style?

That being said, LL Bean also seems to have discontinued many of their great flannel patterns. After almost 20 years, my Dress Stewart, Royal Stewart, Black Watch and Dress Black Watch flannels are all getting severely worn, but LL Bean no longer offers replacements.


----------



## Georgia (Aug 26, 2007)

paper clip said:


>


I found one of these original LL Bean sweaters as well as the gray with red model from my local Goodwill - both my size, and in perfect shape (I'm sure they both came from the same owner). It's a shame I found them as the weather is warming up...


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

Tucker said:


> dpihl, why the amazement? You make these statements as if "Trad" (as defined and espoused on this board) exists in some sort of vacuum, free from the influences of things such as the OPH. The OPH is, IMO, the fieldbook for "Trad". Most here would be lost without it; surely you can admit to that. Where would we be without the OPH, Ralph and the Japanese?


Sorry, Amazed was probably a poor choice of words. What I meant is that the OPH seems to have distilled into a few pages, often even a simple paragraph, what many have spent a lifetime trying to decipher or learn.

I've a large stack of other books on the topic of fashion, and most seem laughably out of date. Yet many claim to hold the secret to classic, timeless style that will never go out of date.

If anything, the styles proposed by the OPH are easier to find now than they were in the 1980's. Perhaps not in your local department store, but certainly via mail order and through the internet.

The movement is alive and well, thanks in no small part to Andy Gilchrist and his team.

I had rather hoped this scavenger hunt would be a fun way to demonstrate these points. Sorry you aren't all having fun, but I've enjoyed many of the posts so far.

And yet, there is much to be uncovered...


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

egadfly said:


> does anyone here really not know where to find topsiders?


Topsiders? Oh, yeah! Topsiders!!! Dude, I wish I'd thought to post a photo of topsiders, they would have been worth a thousand points easy. There must be a pair on every stinking page in the Handbook!

If only I'd've thought to click over to Zappos, where they have top, side, front, bottom and rear views of every shoe they sell!

For that matter, I could've used the search tool on the forum to find recent threads on the topic. I could have copied and pasted the photo without figuring out how to extract it from the Boating World web site.

I know what you mean though. Who the heck has difficulty finding TOP SIDERS?!? I expected the hecklers, whiners, and nay sayers (whinniers and neigh sayers) to come out of the woodwork on this thread. But I never would have imagined that they would be groaning and complaining about the easy stuff like Top Siders!

I figured they wouldn't start whimping out until we got to the boy's loden cloth duffle coats with horn toggle buttons.

Who needs that lousy trophy anyway?


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

Look, dpihl -- I like you, I think your point about the timelessness of OPH style is a good one, and I certainly didn't intend to derail your thread, though I still think it's silly. As a kind of peace offering, here's my take on page 107 ("homecoming"):

Our man's vest is probably Bean in the picture, but they've since changed both the outer shell and the design, so I think the current Lands End version is closer. For some reason, I'm picturing it in dark green:​The sweater's really hard without a color shot, but something like this would have been pretty typical (and of course they sell numerous other patterns/colors as well):​Bills khakis have already been cited, but I'd give the nod to these Orvis trou, which are perhaps more typical in cut and fabric to what we wore then:​His shirt is unseen, but I think we can safely presume an oxford buttondown -- probably Brooks back in the day, though I prefer the Mercer:https://mercerandsons.com/swatches_and_pricing.htm​Interestingly, his eyeglass frames aren't the "approved" fulvue model in light tortoiseshell, but something a bit larger, darker, and more elongated, like these:
​We don't see our man's shoes, though Weejuns, Bean mocs or topsiders would all be safe bets. An alternative not in the book, but equally part of the look, would have been the Gokey "Sauvage" oxfords:​His belt is likewise hidden, but let's take a wild guess and say it's the "four ducks" emblematic:​Overall, a decent look, and one that doesn't strike me as dated in the least.

Cheers,

EGF


----------



## zignatius (Oct 8, 2004)

egadfly said:


> Cheers,
> EGF


Not only a generous peace offering, but you ran the table!

The kernal of the thread makes me wonder if there's a tendency to wander into re-enactment attire while overlooking the evolutions of certain things. Take the Bean catalog, for instance. Either it's just not the same as it once was or my reminiscing is deluding me. Maybe that's a crummy example, but there seems to be far greater accessibility to the good stuff and more options than ever.


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

egadfly said:


> Overall, a decent look, and one that doesn't strike me as dated in the least.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> EGF


Wow!

...I mean, uh, *WOW!*

Very nicely done indeed. And I have a whole bunch of new bookmarks to add to my collection (and organize someday) after that post.

Thank you for your kind words as well.


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

Haven't read the OPH for many years and my sister took away my copy and now lives several thousand miles away, but I know somewhere they featured this:


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

*From Vineyard Vines*


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

*From Lilly Pullitzer*


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

*From LL Bean*


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

*Also From LL Bean*


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

*Also From LL Bean*


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

*From Gokey's/Orvis*


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

*From Orvis of Manchester*


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

*From Church's Shoes*


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

*Does this count as GTH???*


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

But those are ugly. Much better pants out there. If I had to wear them, different shoes.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

dpihl said:


>


GTH and back.


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

Duck said:


> But those are ugly. Much better pants out there. If I had to wear them, different shoes.


I agree. These were not intended to be the definative version, merely a suggestion so that the smarter members of this forum could kick things into high gear. After all, I wasn't supposed to be playing. It's not fair if the referee shoots a few hoops, is it?

As a land locked catalog and web junkie, I have a very difficult time locating things like four panel cords, tennis hats, etc. etc. etc.

If you know of a better source, I'd love to know about it.


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

*Patchwork Madras Swim Trunks*

Polo

J. Crew


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

*The challenge*



Patrick06790 said:


> GTH and back.


That makes me laugh! I'll have to remember that one.
BTW: Does anybody around here know how much it would cost in 2008 dollars to purchase a complete OPH men's wardrobe?


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

Bright green wellies from Smith & Hawken (sorry, couldn't find a separate picture)


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

*No*



dpihl said:


>


Gadfly expressed my opinion. However, since this thing has taken off, you will find that "there is nothing that can be called a GTH jacket".


----------



## enecks (Apr 25, 2007)

Intrepid said:


> Gadfly expressed my opinion. However, since this thing has taken off, you will find that "there is nothing that can be called a GTH jacket".


Not even...

?


----------



## wessex (Feb 1, 2008)

dpihl said:


> Now if only we could locate the pants that went with the Lacostes on pages 156 or 192!


Pretty close...

https://castawayclothing.com/Harbor_Pant_Spring_Green_Lacrosse.asp

javascript:fnOpenLargeImageEU();


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

Straw boater, for the seersucker suit. (From O'Connells.)


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

Intrepid said:


> Gadfly expressed my opinion. However, since this thing has taken off, you will find that "there is nothing that can be called a GTH jacket".


Actually, there is no such thing as a GTH shirt. The jacket or trousers must be paired with simple, subdued colors, and the cut must be traditional. I'll get you the exact quote if you like, but I'm at work right now.


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

Intrepid said:


> Gadfly expressed my opinion. However, since this thing has taken off, you will find that "there is nothing that can be called a GTH jacket".


There's a GTH jacket that is traditionally given at my college each year to the alumni class agent that raises the most money. It is known as "Joseph's Coat" (as in the Coat of Many Colors).


----------



## wessex (Feb 1, 2008)

Beresford said:


> There's a GTH jacket that is traditionally given at my college each year to the alumni class agent that raises the most money. It is known as "Joseph's Coat" (as in the Coat of Many Colors).


Sweet! Please share more details (via PM if you choose).


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

> JOSEPH'S COAT AWARD
> Presented to a member of the Old Guard Classes (post 50th classes) during Reunion Weekend, this honor is bestowed annually upon a member who is held in high esteem by both the College and his fellow alumni. The coat was modeled after an eye-catching green coat worn by alumni secretary Charles B. Hall '15 at a winter homecoming and alumni fund drive meeting in 1951. The coat, first presented in 1952, should be the "loudest, liveliest, flashiest" in reference to the Biblical Joseph's coat of many colors.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

I think I remember one of these: (From O'Connells)


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

*An apology*

This morning, I woke up and realized why so few people have posted more than one item. I specified "one item per entry", meaning don't put three clothing items in the same post. The thought process was that an argument might break out about which was the more preppy version of (fill in the blank). I didn't mean one post per entrant, I meant merely one item per entry. The idea was to see who could come up with the most items over the life of the thread.

Sorry I'm such a poor communicator.


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

*What did you find out?*



dpihl said:


> Actually, there is no such thing as a GTH shirt. The jacket or trousers must be paired with simple, subdued colors, and the cut must be traditional. I'll get you the exact quote if you like, but I'm at work right now.


After consulting the Scriptures, what did you find out about Lisa's view as to whether there was a GTH jacket?


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

Intrepid said:


> After consulting the Scriptures, what did you find out about Lisa's view as to whether there was a GTH jacket?


























When I posted the jacket in question, I guess I wasn't completely sure if it qualified as GTH or just a Madras jacket. Patrick seems pretty sure it's "GTH and back", but alas the cut was less than perfect.


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

*Cry foul if you must*


----------



## A. Clay-More (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice. That's the gear I feel I must wear ,while reading this thread.
Give it a rest.
Please. :icon_smile:


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

PVC coated Helly? Right on. The long rain coat _does_ work with a suit.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Still available, and always a classic, the monogrammed sterling silver engine turned belt buckle from Tiffany:

https://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/It...params=s+5-p+1-c+288185-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

Try to get your S.O. to buy it for you as a gift.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

A. Clay-More said:


> Nice. That's the gear I feel I must wear ,while reading this thread.
> Give it a rest.
> Please. :icon_smile:


No one's forcing you to read it. :icon_smile:


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

The keychain. One more place for the duck motif. Also available: bass, trout, lab, shotshell, etc.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Embroidered pants and shorts. A summer favorite. Many motifs to choose from:

https://castawayclothing.com/Harbor_Pant_Nantucket_Navy_Kelly_Whale.asp


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Topsiders, again, but always worn without socks. Priceless.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

The shetland wool sweater. You need several.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Levi's 501 original button-fly jeans. If you're going to wear jeans, wear these. I don't recommend skiiing in them, however (brrrrrrrrrr...)


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

_Vintage_ Lacoste polo shirts. They just don't make 'em like they used to. Hard to find, nowadays, especially in larger sizes (due to shrinkage). Try the 'bay.

https://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?from=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=vintage+lacoste+shirt

Leave the "collar popping" to the frat kids.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Tretorns. Yes, they're still around. The canvas Nylite is the one to buy.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

The Maine Hunting Shoe. Closer to the original than the more popular "Bean boot."

https://www.llbean.com/webapp/wcs/s...394&cat4=503383&shop_method=pp&feat=503394-tn


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Ray-Ban Wayfarers, in tortoise.

https://www.amazon.com/Ray-Ban-2132-WAYFARER-Sunglasses/dp/B000FTYXRC


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

Yes, I was trying to find a good picture of foulweather gear also. Problem is the ones I remember others and myself wearing during college had what I would call "fireman's clasps" rather than buttons, but I don't see them making any like those any more. Also, the hood was generally attached.


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)




----------



## nringo (Oct 5, 2007)

KentW said:


> Tretorns. Yes, they're still around. The canvas Nylite is the one to buy.


I just discovered that they have a Tretorn shop in Georgetown.


----------

